# HPTA Recovery Time without PCT



## N1TR0 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a 32 year old male, 6,3ft, 100kgs; Can anyone tell me how long it takes approx for the HPTA to recover naturally after a short cycle (10 weeks) of Test+Bold+Dbol (mild dosage of test and Dbol on training days only) without PCT? It has been now over 45 days after last test shot and my sex drive is still quite low. What are the initial indications of recovery? Also are there any natural methods to help HPTA into a faster recovery?


----------



## BZ56 (Dec 28, 2012)

Why no pct? I'm no expert but I mean to keeps gains if nothing else, not to mention gyno issues


----------



## skyfall (Aug 1, 2013)

Homeostasis = natural condition.

Roids **** up homeostasis. The idea of PCT is to bring back homeostasis.

Without PCT, your homeostasis will be ****ed up and will (probably) include gyno, ****ed up mood, testicular atrophy.

Don't be cheap. No PCT = no cycle. People take roids to take "one step forward" but if u don't take PCT, u end up taking 2 (or more) steps back.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

-you don't run pct, only if you ran hcg on cycle 500 I.U x2 per week from week 1 till the end of you cycle to keep your natural test production going and prevent testicular atrophy.

-running hcg on cycle far more important than running PCT.

-run an Ai to control your estrogen that will help your HPTA recovery as estrogen is 1000 time more suppressive to HPTA than testosterone, preventing gyno, high blood pressure etc..

-run both hcg and Ai and don't bother with pct or worry about recovery.

-if you ran deca or tren always consider controlling you prolactin level through running Cabergoline (brand names Dostinex and Cabaser) on cycle, high prolactin level is very suppressive to HPTA, no sex drive etc..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

N1TR0 said:


> I'm a 32 year old male, 6,3ft, 100kgs; Can anyone tell me how long it takes approx for the HPTA to recover naturally after a short cycle (10 weeks) of Test+Bold+Dbol (mild dosage of test and Dbol on training days only) without PCT? It has been now over 45 days after last test shot and my sex drive is still quite low. What are the initial indications of recovery? Also are there any natural methods to help HPTA into a faster recovery?


thats why pct is used

u c0cked up!

use vitamin d 5000iu use boron 10mg per day

you should come back eventually but take heed if you go on to use more harsher compounds like tren/deca

if this fails a power pct will be the way to go

get a blood test first and see from there whats what


----------



## pdoubleg (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm 31 and recently ran my first ass cycle. 500mg test per week for 10 weeks, HCG and adex from beginning. Finished cycle 8 weeks ago now and ran no PCT, all I have used is 5000iu vit d, vit e, ZMA, DAA and 5-htp.

Have felt great other than a few low days and brain fog about 3-4 weeks after my final jab. No libido issues, no ED problems etc.

I never plan to user harsher compounds (tren/deca) so hopefully this will be how I do things in future. Obviously still having pct items to hand just in case and still following the time off protocol.

Was your HCG definitely legit mate?


----------



## N1TR0 (Jul 13, 2013)

I was told from a very reliable source that there is no need for PCT since my cycle was very short with mild dosages, with the exception of perhaps some HCG towards end of cycle which I took. Anyway this is a very debatable subject and definitely not getting into it, there are many factors to consider here and at the end everyone is different. In the last 30 days I noticed my sex drive was in decline however i still had sex daily in hope to stimulate my test but man what a difference! During cycle I could have sex all day every day, and that sure as hell is addictive! You feel like an animal  thats perhaps the only sad part after end of cycle. Slowly slowly its picking up though. Tomorrow I'm definitely hitting my pharmacy for Boron! I read good things about it.

P.S. My source re PCT is my own brother, he is 13 years older with 30 years experience in bodybuilding, won several competitions including great placements in Mr Universe, and he never took Nolvadex or Clomid, only some HCG... He is massive at 130kgs, 6,2ft tall, 46yrs old.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

N1TR0 said:


> I was told from a very reliable source that there is no need for PCT since my cycle was very short with mild dosages, with the exception of perhaps some HCG towards end of cycle which I took. Anyway this is a very debatable subject and definitely not getting into it, there are many factors to consider here and at the end everyone is different. In the last 30 days I noticed my sex drive was in decline however i still had sex daily in hope to stimulate my test but man what a difference! During cycle I could have sex all day every day, and that sure as hell is addictive! You feel like an animal  thats perhaps the only sad part after end of cycle. Slowly slowly its picking up though. Tomorrow I'm definitely hitting my pharmacy for Boron! I read good things about it.
> 
> P.S. My source re PCT is my own brother, he is 13 years older with 30 years experience in bodybuilding, won several competitions including great placements in Mr Universe, and he never took Nolvadex or Clomid, only some HCG... He is massive at 130kgs, 6,2ft tall, 46yrs old.


he is massive without pct ?? or he didnt come off never!!or he is a genetic freak


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

any ideas why people try to recover (want)with out pct??wana prove something or what?


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

I hear guys at the gym on cycle say they never run pct. Their reason for this is "to let the body heal naturally". So the body does not get slack and cause even more damage if using pct. What a load of bs, they have been taking exogenous compounds and are not willing to help the body recover. Always try and do the best for your recovery.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

sprayer said:


> I hear guys at the gym on cycle say they never run pct. Their reason for this is "to let the body heal naturally". So the body does not get slack and cause even more damage if using pct. What a load of bs, they have been taking exogenous compounds and are not willing to help the body recover. Always try and do the best for your recovery.


x10000000


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

skyfall said:


> Homeostasis = natural condition.
> 
> Roids **** up homeostasis. The idea of PCT is to bring back homeostasis.
> 
> ...


I love this quote, WTF do you think nolva and clomid will do for homeostasis? with PCT meds your natural homeostasis will be fcuked up, the question is will they help you recover HPTA function quicker or will you recover HPTA function quicker if you stop fcuking about with your HPTA? thats theeeeeeeeee question.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

sadman said:


> he is massive without pct ?? or he didnt come off never!!or he is a genetic freak


One time there was no PCT...some people simply recover better than others.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah ok i got it ,but whats the reason for not put one in your cycle?(except playing russian rulet with your balls)?


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Forgot to mention these same guys do not believe in hcg. So they come off lose all gains and god knows how long it takes for their gonads to reach full size again. Then the other camp take 2 months off and jump back on. Young guys early 20's no hcg at all.


----------



## N1TR0 (Jul 13, 2013)

sadman said:


> he is massive without pct ?? or he didnt come off never!!or he is a genetic freak


He is retired from competitive body-building but still actively training. Obviously came off years ago, and was never continuously on cycles either. When I asked about PCT he told me he never used Nolvadex or Clomid the only thing he ever used was HCG during end of cycle.

Anyway I read a few things about Clomid and Nolvadex, I'm not confident about them at all and I'd rather not take them especially since my brother never used them. I tend to recover very fast after end of cycle and I'd say I lose about 20-30% of my gains but always end up bigger than before. At this point I feel recovered, it always takes me around a month or so. I'm definitely going to try Boron now.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

N1TR0 said:


> He is retired from competitive body-building but still actively training. Obviously came off years ago, and was never continuously on cycles either. When I asked about PCT he told me he never used Nolvadex or Clomid the only thing he ever used was HCG during end of cycle.
> 
> Anyway I read a few things about Clomid and Nolvadex, I'm not confident about them at all and I'd rather not take them especially since my brother never used them. I tend to recover very fast after end of cycle and I'd say I lose about 20-30% of my gains but always end up bigger than before. At this point I feel recovered, it always takes me around a month or so. I'm definitely going to try Boron now.


ok lets pass the gains issue what about your sex drive m8?gyno issues???


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

sadman said:


> any ideas why people try to recover (want)with out pct??wana prove something or what?


Because you can, i have after being on for years and also there isn't a single endo in this country that will recomend pct meds after a cycle, what you do on cycle like HCG and an AI is x100000 more important.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Mars said:


> Because you can, i have after being on for years and also there isn't a single endo in this country that will recomend pct meds after a cycle, what you do on cycle like HCG and an AI is x100000 more important.


what about estro related sides?without pct isnt that an issue?


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

Not running pct is just plain stupid, it is the most important part of a cycle, otherwise you can say goodbye to that weight you gained and hello to your new titties...


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

retribution83 said:


> Not running pct is just plain stupid, it is the most important part of a cycle, otherwise you can say goodbye to that weight you gained and hello to your new titties...


x10000000000


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mars said:


> Because you can, i have after being on for years and also there isn't a single endo in this country that will recomend pct meds after a cycle, what you do on cycle like HCG and an AI is x100000 more important.


I understand what Mars is trying to point out and he has a point. HCG would probably be the most important thing during the cycle because recovering with full nuts is more than half the battle won. The pituitary will no doubt recover a lot quicker than gonads that are the size of peanuts.

1.The guys running no HCG and then doing PCT are really facing an uphill battle because the pituitary is ready but the boys are not responding.

2. Guys who run HCG when on cycle but no PCT will be in a much better position once they come off than group 1.

Mars have a question if I may.

Would you see this as a good method to recover homeostasis?

Running HCG during cycle of course but for PCT just continue with HCG for 4-6 weeks (for me just stay on the hcg) since as you say it has a neutral pathway to the pituitary so the pituitary would recover during that time. User keeps his testosterone pumping and the pituitary recovers.

I was on HCG monotherapy before starting this cycle and the plan was to just stay on HCG once off cycle and let the pituitary return to normal but not compromise testosterone output as the HCG will take care of that.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

retribution83 said:


> Not running pct is just plain stupid, it is the most important part of a cycle, otherwise you can say goodbye to that weight you gained and hello to your new titties...


Rubbish, complete utter rubbish.

I gained 18lbs on my 1st ever cycle (dbol) i kept around 12lbs, iv'e never done PCT and been in this game over 20 years.

I came of completely 16wks ago, never did PCT i feel fine, i have lost about a stone, most of which was due to the heart attack and being sedentary in a hospital bed for 2wks, the rest was water bloat.


----------



## N1TR0 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mars said:


> Rubbish, complete utter rubbish.
> 
> I gained 18lbs on my 1st ever cycle (dbol) i kept around 12lbs, iv'e never done PCT and been in this game over 20 years.
> 
> I came of completely 16wks ago, never did PCT i feel fine, i have lost about a stone, most of which was due to the heart attack and being sedentary in a hospital bed for 2wks, the rest was water bloat.


Yeah totally agree!


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

You must have some good recovery then mate, my first cycle I only used nolva for pct and ended up with no sex drive for about 8 month, think I'll stick to doing a thorough pct from now on


----------



## N1TR0 (Jul 13, 2013)

retribution83 said:


> You must have some good recovery then mate, my first cycle I only used nolva for pct and ended up with no sex drive for about 8 month, think I'll stick to doing a thorough pct from now on


8 months????? Jesus! Everyone is different mate. My last shot was mid June, all was fine till start of July, then my sex drive declined till about a week ago. So yeah approx a month of recovery. During July I still had sex daily though, new gf, couldn't say no, but I figured it would help with test stimulation. Anyway gf abroad now, I know sex drive is back up again because I start checking out some porn regularly hihi


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah I was in a new relationship too, like I could get it up but just wasnt interested, was a nightmare.

Tren is a harsh mistress


----------



## BZ56 (Dec 28, 2012)

Honestly I Don't know if I ever want to touch tren, every case of no dick, perma shutdown, no dick etc, seems to be from deca or tren. Seems to be worse than any on cycle sides.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Mars said:


> Rubbish, complete utter rubbish.
> 
> I gained 18lbs on my 1st ever cycle (dbol) i kept around 12lbs, iv'e never done PCT and been in this game over 20 years.
> 
> I came of completely 16wks ago, never did PCT i feel fine, i have lost about a stone, most of which was due to the heart attack and being sedentary in a hospital bed for 2wks, the rest was water bloat.


Are you back in training now Mars?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you back in training now Mars?


Yes mate and natty 

Very, very light weights and i'm not allowed to do OHP.


----------

